
FrOSCon 2020 – Cloud Edition - davidroetzel
https://live.froscon.de
======
davidroetzel
FrOSCon (free and open source software conference) decided to go fully online
this year. A lot of talks are in german, but many are in english. See the
schedule here:
[https://programm.froscon.de/2020/](https://programm.froscon.de/2020/)

